# How to Listen



## Namito (Oct 12, 2012)

I just wrote BWV 1 to Youtube and listened all (excluding 10ish that I couldn't find) of his works. As you know, cantatas at first and then the others. Since I wasn't used to Bach properly, I couldn't understand all of his works but when I listened to them again, they sounded much better to me. 
Of course, this way isn't the best but I didn't know what could I do to listen to all his works. 
Some recordings were awful. (Highschools, Christmas or such) But the famous works of him were ofcourse were recorded by really great pianists, chambers, chores and such.

Now I started Mozart but I don't know if this way is good. What do you offer? (There are so few classical music CDs in where I live)


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

You're going through all works by each composer, one at a time? Well, maybe not all works, but all Bach Cantatas? 

That's an interesting approach, but I'd bounce around more myself. Plus, Mozart wrote a lot of youthful pieces that you can skip. I'd also suggest not just sticking with the most well known composers (Bach, Mozart, Beethoven). Try lesser known ones as well. 

As far as YouTube, that's OK if it is the best you've got. Spotify is nice and usually has better sound. There are others as well.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

And interesting way of going at Mozart is to tackle the Kochel catalogue by decades, for example, everything from K361-K370, if possible. In this decade you have:

K361: Wind Serenade, Gran Partita
K364: Sinfonia Concertante
K365: Concerto for 2 pianos
K366: Idomeneo (opera)
K370: Oboe quartet

There's five major works, and all the other pieces in this decade are arias, minuets, assorted other music he wrote for one reason or other. It's something I often do and I find that I never noticed that apposite sounding works were created alongside or concurrently with each other. It helps get inside the working mind of the man, if such a thing is even possible...


----------

